# Videoausschnitt vom Rocky Treffen (only Bischofsmais)!



## Jendo (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe RM Community,
Endlich haben wir es geschafft ein kleines Video online zu stellen, bei dem ca 3min Bikepark Action aus Bischofsmais drauf sind. Die Filmaufnahmen enstanden während des Rocky Treffens im Bikepark Bischofsmais!
Wer interesse hat kann sich gerne das Video downloaden:
*switch-movie* (Größe: 54 MB; Laufzeit: 10min [davon ca 3min MTB])

Kurze Erläuterung zum Film:
_Hier bei handelt es sich um eine Projektarbeit der FH Mittweida!
Aufgabenstellung war: eigene Idee/ Konzept; selber Drehen und Schneiden!
Mit einem technischen Hintergrund! Daraus ist nun der Film "Switch" entstanden. Bestehend aus einer technischen Rahmenhandlung als Verbindug zwischen 3 Beiträgen: 1.MTB (RM Meeting Bmais), 2.Golf/ Crossgolf, 3. Wrestling _

Der Film ist recht amüsant und witzig geworden, also es lohnt auf jedenfall mal einen Blick darauf zu werfen...
Natürlich haben wir auch ein offenes Ohr für Danksagungen und konstruktive Kritik 

Gruß Jendo
P.S. Der extra Film über das Rocky Meeting wird erst in den Semsterferien geschnitten werden können, also geduldet euch bitte noch


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2006)

Du kennst meine Meinung bereits Robert - ich finde euer Video sehr geil, vor allem der Anfang hat echt Stil. Kommt irgendwie rüber wie ein gut gemachter Ostalgiefilm (was für ein Wort). 
Der Torsten ist definitiv ein Talent in Sachen Schauspielerei.

Nochmal danke an die filmende Fraktion beim Treffen!
Freue mich echt schon auf euer komplettes Bikevideo vom Rockymeeting.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Juni 2006)

Hey Robert,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob an euch drei "Jung-Terentinos" (s.h. IntroMusik  ).
Der Anfang hat definitiv Style, die Videoaufnahmen sind hervorragend was Qualität, Editing und Soundtrack angeht ... und mein alter Fischkopp Torsten, der zeigt wirklich ein gehöriges Talent an Schauspielkunst.

Auch von mir nochmals Vielen Dank an euch drei und ich bin gespannt ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Jendo (24. Juni 2006)

Danke, danke. Mal schauen was wir noch aus dem gesamten München Material herrausholen können! Da ist ja natürlich auch viel unfug dabei 
Also seid gespannt, was die Master off Dester da rausholen.
GRuß, 
Rob


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2006)

Klingt ja schon nach ner recht guten Resonanz, freut mich sehr. Der größte Dank gillt wohl auch dem Torsten, der wohl die meiste Arbeit in die ganze Sache gesteckt hat (Schnitt und die Hauptrolle). 
[Selbstbeweihräucherungsmodus] Aber das mit dem Intor war meine Idee [/Selbstbeweihräucherungsmodus]  

Ich hoffe das der richtige MTB Film auch die Qualität halten kann oder sogar besser wird 
Würde mich über weiter Kritiken freuen.

MfG


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2006)

Sehr cooles Video!  Habe an machen Stellen echt herzhaft lachen müssen! Freu mich auch schon auf den Film vom Rocky Meeting!

respect bas


----------



## s.d (26. Juni 2006)

Sehr geiler Film echt gut gemacht war sicher sehr viel Aufwand die ganze Schneiderei. Und die einzelnen Themen habt ihr auch geschickt in einer Gesamthandlung verpackt.


----------



## Redking (26. Juni 2006)

Was soll ich dazu sagen!

Also ich fand es gut genmacht aber ich habe null Ahnung! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jendo (27. Juni 2006)

Schön das der Film auf positive Resonanz bei euch stößt! Und wenn er dann noch zum herzhaften Lachen anregt, umso besser 
Also lasst euch überraschen wann und wie wir das RM Metting rausbringen,
mfg Jendo


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das der Film auf positive Resonanz bei euch stößt! Und wenn er dann noch zum herzhaften Lachen anregt, umso besser
> Also lasst euch überraschen wann und wie wir das RM Metting rausbringen,
> mfg Jendo




Ich bin ja für ne große Launchparty mit Babes, Grillgut und viel Alkohol  Und natürlich sämtlichen Akteuren des Films.

Vielleicht kann man da ja Spaßeshalber was organ


----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja für ne große Launchparty mit Babes, Grillgut und viel Alkohol  Und natürlich sämtlichen Akteuren des Films.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man da ja Spaßeshalber was organ


Wo muss ich hinkommen?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (27. Juni 2006)

nette Idee,
aber ich erinnere mich da noch an einen Berg Arbeit der davor noch erledigt werden muss...


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> nette Idee,
> aber ich erinnere mich da noch an einen Berg Arbeit der davor noch erledigt werden muss...




Die Arbeit steht nunmal vor dem Spaß, wie fast überall 
Aber das bekommen wir schon hin 

@Klaus:
Schaumer mal, war auch erstmal ne fixe Idee, aber man kanns ja mal im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juni 2006)

Auch wenn es viel Arbeit sein mag, die ich als technisch Ahnungsloser wohl kaum erahnen kann - aber macht hin Jungs, ich will das Filmchen sehen....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Xexano (5. Juli 2006)

Babes? Auja, wo muss ich hier hin und wo kann ich hier reservieren?  

Ich freue mich schon auf das Video... und ich hoffe, dass es da u.a. auch ein paar bessere Filmchen über mich drin sind, die Crashfrei sind...


----------



## kabelizer (26. Juli 2006)

Großes Lob an die Filmemacher,

ist echt 'n sehr lustiger Streifen, nur die Babes vom nächsten Treffen, die fehlen in dem Film!

Weiter so und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juli 2006)

Mal ne ganz unverschämte Frage an die Filmcrew aus Mittweida:

Wird das noch was dieses Jahr? 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

